# My new Monaro



## V8 GOAT (May 22, 2006)

You may have seen my 04 TR/Red M6 for sale recently. Well, it finally sold! Now, here are the pics of the new ride!!!

CLICK


----------



## alsgto04 (Nov 21, 2007)

Congrats, buddy sweet looking ride, you know i love the color.


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

very nice...
Bill


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

Looks real clean Bro...Congrats...:cheerscheers


----------

